# 50x50 cm am einfachsten drucken?



## Ombra (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine 50x50 cm Grafik in PS und möchte diese nun auf DIN A4 Papierblätter drucken. Wie mache ich das am *einfachsten*?
Danke.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
drücke strg+p und dann return.

Oder soll deine Frage was anderes implizieren? Dann konkretisiere diese doch bitte.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## pixelator (6. Dezember 2012)

wieviel dpi hat deine Datei?

Huch und schon ist er weg....
war wohl doch strg+p


----------



## Ombra (6. Dezember 2012)

Nein. Ein Blatt Papier mit DIN A4 hat ja keine Maße mit 50 mal 50 Zentimeter sondern 210 x 297 mm. Meine Grafik muss über mehrere Blätter verteilt werden. Ich möchte die Grafik nach dem Druck zusammenlegen/kleben. 
=> Ich möchte quasi sozusagen die große Grafik auf mehrere Papierblätter aufteilen



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> drücke strg+p und dann return.
> 
> Oder soll deine Frage was anderes implizieren? Dann konkretisiere diese doch bitte.
> ...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
dafür gibt es eine super Software namens Posterazor.

Viele Grüße,
jan


----------



## pixelator (6. Dezember 2012)

Sorry zu spät gesehen... Der Monsterator war schneller und besser
Also
ich würde erstmal ermitteln wieviel cm tatsächlich auf´s Papier gedruckt werden. Mit zwei Linien. Eine quer, eine längs und nachmessen. Das hängt vom Rand und vom Drucker ab. Dann mit Hilfe der Lineale im PS Hilfslinien aufziehen. Anhand der magnetischen Hilfslinien jeweils eine Rechteckauswahl aufziehen > Strg + C.  Datei > Neu > liefert dann das exakte Maß des Inhalts aus der Zwischenablage. Bearbeiten > Einfügen und Drucken. 
Das müsste klappen.
Gruß pixelator


----------



## chmee (9. Dezember 2012)

Unabhängig davon, ob die Bildauflösung nun bei 50x50cm passt. Bereite es in Photoshop vor - die Bildgröße/dpi sollte dem entsprechen, was Du haben willst. Dann speicherst Du es als PDF - öffnest es dann mit dem Adobe Reader. Der hat in seinen Druckeinstellungen (Drucken..) einen Knopf für Poster.

Vielleicht ist das der einfachste Weg.

mfg chmee


----------



## Ombra (11. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass ich es nicht als PDF in PS abspeichern KANN. Unter "Speichern unter" gibt es den Eintrag "PDF" nicht...


----------



## chmee (11. Dezember 2012)

Diese Auswahl hab ich.
Ist es in RGB 8Bit angelegt?


----------



## Binni (11. Dezember 2012)

Weiß nicht, ob du dein Problem jetzt schon gelöst hast, aber ich würde dir dafür auch ein Programm empfehlen. Kann man meist kostenlos runterladen. gebe beo google doch einfach mal: vergrößert ausdrucken (o.so) ein.
aber wenn die Auflösung deines kl. Bildes nicht groß genug ist, wird das total verpixelt.

Grüße


----------



## Ombra (11. Dezember 2012)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Unabhängig davon, ob die Bildauflösung nun bei 50x50cm passt. Bereite es in Photoshop vor - die Bildgröße/dpi sollte dem entsprechen, was Du haben willst. Dann speicherst Du es als PDF - öffnest es dann mit dem Adobe Reader. Der hat in seinen Druckeinstellungen (Drucken..) einen Knopf für Poster.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das der einfachste Weg.
> 
> mfg chmee


Den Eintrag gibt es doch. Die Zeile "Photoshop PDF" hat mich verwirrt. Sorry mein Fehler!


----------

